# Action For ME - Ethnic Minority Project



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

From Co-Cure:****************************************Ethnic minority project - AfME (UK)M.E. doesn't care about the colour of your skinwww.afme.org.ukAn exciting new ethnic minority project is going ahead, with fundingfrom Lloyds/TSB.If you are Black, Asian or any other ethnic minority, Action for M.E.wants to hear your views and experiences when it comes to:. visiting the doctor or other CFS/M.E. services. getting a CFS/M.E. diagnosis. finding out about CFS/M.E. information and services available to you. help and support from your local communityBy late August the survey will be ready to complete on the website(check out the link from the news headlines), or contact the office fora paper copy.Please take the time to fill in the survey - your views will help usshape the delivery of our services, our information and our campaigningin the future. For further information contact<mailto:sally.maxwell###afme.org.uk> sally.maxwell###afme.org.uk ortelephone 0117 927 9551.


----------

